# 19 th annual river fishing tournament



## JC44 (Apr 28, 2010)

May 1, Is the 19 th annual  Spencer Hinson memorial river fishing tournament .  It is from 8-5 at Dykes landing in cochran ,GA .    ITs a bream fishing tournament u can weigh 15 bream , First 200 $  second 100$ Third 50$ Biggest bream 50 $ and they do give away 50 $ for biggest bass if somebody is bass fishing . Its 10$ a person 2 people per boat with lunch provided . They sale shirts and hats it has realy grown over the years there is useually a big turnout . All the money that is raised they give away a scolarship fund to a bleckley county high school student on graduation night . It is a very fun day for a good cause .

                            thanks , JC44


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (May 2, 2010)

how bout some updates???


----------

